# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Према дхвани Шрилы Прабхупады

## Vladimir199

Харе Кришна. Не могли бы вы сказать, что тут Прабхупада прославляет? Я не могу разобрать
несколько секунд видео 
После Ямуны.... Перед Самавета бхакта вринда

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мне послышалось что-то про Говардхан...

----------

